# Upgrade of "Dead Pedal" with Sport Trim



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

Minor little upgrade this morning... After a comment from Chocoholic_too regarding the dead pedal in a EOS with SPORT package I decided to upgrade..
Here's the before shot:

Here's the after. 

Very simple upgrade, simply remove the hood / bonnet release handle by pushing the clip out, remove the center and lower 'A' pillar trim, undo one screw, replace and re-assemble. 
Thanks to Chocoholic_too for the idea...
I ordered the replacement from http://www.tmtuning.com/


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 11:21 AM 2-10-2007_


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Upgrade of "Dead Pedal" with Sport Trim (mark_d_drake)*

I've got mine coming in for the wife's car... but we went with *OEM Plus* and we did the entire pedal set. Since we have a "2.0T" eos (no sport pkg) we wanted to do all the pedals to be like yours.
I'll have pics once mine arrive and get installed...


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Upgrade of "Dead Pedal" with Sport Trim (mark_d_drake)*

That's neat Mark. Was there any drilling or alterations made to the car to accommodate the dead pedal? Also, Did you upgrade the silver trim piece on the bottom of your steering wheel? What does it say?


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Upgrade of "Dead Pedal" with Sport Trim (mark_d_drake)*

sweet, can't wait to get mine....Looks like you got a KUDA phonebase installed too?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Upgrade of "Dead Pedal" with Sport Trim (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

No drilling required. it's a straight replacement of the plastic dead pedal in the stock car 


with a OEM VW metal dead pedal from a GTI MK V. Simply trim removal and replacement. Actually I order the trim removal tool from the same source.
WRT to the steering wheel. My car is a 3.2 and the steering wheel trim piece says 'V6'.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Upgrade of "Dead Pedal" with Sport Trim (chocoholic_too)*

Yes, the Kuda mount is installed. It's not a good color match for the moonrock grey interior. I've sent Kudo photographs and they are looking into this to see if they can do better. 
I'm waiting for the dock crade for my Cingular 8525 and seeing how I finalize the mounting of that before I go 'public' on ther rest of that little project. 
The microphone from the Parrot appears to work well in the stock location. 
BTW did your eagle eyes miss the "Monster Mats"










_Modified by mark_d_drake at 11:33 AM 2-10-2007_


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

I wish these dead pedals were as wide as the mk4 dead pedals.


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Upgrade of "Dead Pedal" with Sport Trim (Shaka)*

Where on http://www.tmtuning.com/? Most pages don't even have EOS in the menu. I have the sport so would only need the dead pedal and not a set. Do you have a part number or contact?
Thanks


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Upgrade of "Dead Pedal" with Sport Trim (gdevitry)*

http://www.tmtuning.com/HOME/c...=1720. However I"ve found direct linking doesn't work very well on their site..
Go to VW -> Interior -> Floor and Pedals and click on the Thumbnail of the set and you'll see you can order just the dead pedal..
It's $US19.00, they charged $20 S&H, I also ordered some other pieces, trim removal tool, cigarette lighter LED flashlight, Sunglass Holder and a Union Jack...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Upgrade of "Dead Pedal" with Sport Trim (mark_d_drake)*

Nice retrofit Mark - it makes everything look well-coordinated.
Michael


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Upgrade of "Dead Pedal" with Sport Trim (mark_d_drake)*

So 'VW OEM MK5 GTI dead pedal, LHD' fits?
No mention of EOS *anywhere* on that website.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Upgrade of "Dead Pedal" with Sport Trim (gdevitry)*

Like a glove....


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Upgrade of "Dead Pedal" with Sport Trim (PanEuropean)*

Thanks Michael.
Hopefully this is an example of what you like about these forums...








-Mark


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Upgrade of "Dead Pedal" with Sport Trim (mark_d_drake)*

Exactly... you made my day.








Thanks, Mark.


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Upgrade of "Dead Pedal" with Sport Trim (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_ 
BTW did your eagle eyes miss the "Monster Mats"









_Modified by mark_d_drake at 11:33 AM 2-10-2007_

noticed those right away! They look great with the dark carpeting. Not so sure what they'd be like on beige, so maybe I will go with the European mats in grey. 
I am going to Germany this summer and I think I will add a trip to Wolfsburg - Autostadt. Should be able to get some decent choice of accessories there.


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Upgrade of "Dead Pedal" with Sport Trim (gdevitry)*

Here's another website who carries it and charges less for shipping. I found it on ebay first where it mentioned Eos compatibility. It also stated there that it fit all MK5 Jetta or Golf as well. So then I just googled for that.
http://www.vwgenuineparts.com/...d=934
ps. they don't list EOS either, like it doesn't even exist







But there are still some accessories that work with it.


_Modified by chocoholic_too at 7:56 PM 2-10-2007_


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Upgrade of "Dead Pedal" with Sport Trim (chocoholic_too)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chocoholic_too* »_
http://www.vwgenuineparts.com/...d=934


I think the picture is upside down and it is for the NAR LHD car?


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Upgrade of "Dead Pedal" with Sport Trim (flheat)*

yes the picture appears to be upside down. And it is for NAR cars. Just look at Mark's picture of the old plastic pedal he took out.


----------



## theothereos (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Upgrade of "Dead Pedal" with Sport Trim (mark_d_drake)*

Many thanks to all for the install info on this one.
Added my "dead pedal" yesterday. Tips were very useful since there are no instructions.








Thank you!
-dawn


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Upgrade of "Dead Pedal" with Sport Trim (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Yes, the Kuda mount is installed. It's not a good color match for the moonrock grey interior. I've sent Kudo photographs and they are looking into this to see if they can do better. 

BTW Kuda have come through with a much better match for Moonrock Grey. Need to finalize the phone mount and then I will post new pictures.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Removal of the Hood / Bonnet release*

Couple of people have asked how to remove the hood / bonnet release catch. Here's some pictures that might help
The hood release lever in its normal position...








A view of the lever with the clip in place








Make sure that the hood is released before proceeding








Insert a small screw driver into the space between the clip and lever. This clip is towards the front of the car when the lever is in place. The gap is towards the center of the car. 
















Carefully release the Clip out by pulling the screwdriver towards the rear of the car. The clip should pop out. 
















Once the clip is released pull the lever off by gently pulling it towards the center of the car. Be carefully as the clip will probably pop off as you remove the lever.
Here's what you see at this point. 








Here's a couple of pictures of the clip and lever once they are removed..
















At this point you should be able to remove the cover on the screw that holds the lower piece of trim on the 'A' pillar in position. Once this screw is removed you can remove the middle and lower trim pieces on the 'A' pillar to get access to the screw which holds the dead pedal in place. 
Note to put the level back on simply push the clip back into place on the lever and then push the lever back onto it's mount. Check that lever correctly operates the hood release before closing the hood.


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 4:59 PM 3-18-2007_


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Upgrade of "Dead Pedal" with Sport Trim (mark_d_drake)*

Where did you find the trim tool?


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Upgrade of "Dead Pedal" with Sport Trim (Speedster356)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Speedster356* »_Where did you find the trim tool? 

http://www.tmtuning.com/vw/
Click Interior, Miscellaneous Items. It's the last photo on the first page-$9.00.
I was able to install mine without using the trim tool. I removed the hood latch and was able to pull the side panel out enough without removing the trim to get access to the screw to remove the dead pedal. One person holding back the panel while getting access to the screw helps quite a bit.


_Modified by flheat at 6:11 AM 4-12-2007_


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks flheat!
Do you by any chance have the VW part no. for the Dead pedal?


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

My car came with the optional pedals, and I want to upgrade the dead pedal to match the rest. Does anyone know which part number is suitable for my EOS (I have the black interior TW)?
I have two potential part numbers:
1K1 864 551 SUB	(satin black/brushed alum)
1K1 864 551 TKH	(anthracite/aluminium)
The descriptions the ETKA gives are not very clear.
Can anyone confirm which of the above matches best the pedal set that came with my car?


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (Speedster356)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Speedster356* »_My car came with the optional pedals, and I want to upgrade the dead pedal to match the rest. Does anyone know which part number is suitable for my EOS (I have the black interior TW)?
I have two potential part numbers:
1K1 864 551 SUB	(satin black/brushed alum)
1K1 864 551 TKH	(anthracite/aluminium)
The descriptions the ETKA gives are not very clear.
Can anyone confirm which of the above matches best the pedal set that came with my car?


The picture is not right, but here's where I got mine (the part number is 1K1 864 551 TKH):
http://www.patrickaccessories....d=437


----------

